# New Monic Henley clear fly line



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Nice report and a welcomed one. Years ago like mid 90's I remember having some wonderful I believe sci angler clear lines that had no coil were clear and actually thinner than the heads we typically see today. They threw beautifully in warm or cold water. Where did they go?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

We need it here right now, the reds are SPOOKY! I just ordered some 9wt since they recommend a line size or two up. Thanks for the plug.


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

I used the Cortland in Cozumel. Definitely falls heavy heavy for permit up shallow and coils way too much for me. 

I’m not sure why they haven’t been able to stop the coiling in fly lines. It’s messed up that a $100 component of your equipment can screw up a $5000 fishing trip.

Thanks for the information on Monic. We’ll give it a shot. I’m trying Rio direct core now.

And congrats on the fly tying contest!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Smack you might reconsider that line up size, depending on what line and rod you are throwing it on. I feel it is a little heavier then they lead on to. Be sure to check the grain weights of your current line against their grain weight chart. It outweighs my SA tarpon 12wt but like 20 grains opt something close. 

Like I said if you all will want to wait a couple weeks I will update how I’m liking it.

Also the line is $10-20 cheaper buying directly off their website than from fly shops.


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

Seems like an ideal beach snooking line. Now to get it for the 8WT or 6WT is the question


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

texasag07 said:


> Smack you might reconsider that line up size, depending on what line and rod you are throwing it on. I feel it is a little heavier then they lead on to. Be sure to check the grain weights of your current line against their grain weight chart. It outweighs my SA tarpon 12wt but like 20 grains opt something close.
> 
> Like I said if you all will want to wait a couple weeks I will update how I’m liking it.
> 
> Also the line is $10-20 cheaper buying directly off their website than from fly shops.


I’m fishing an Edge Beta 8wt which is a cannon but I will check my current fly line weight. Thanks! 
I fished one of your flies last week and slayed. What’s this pattern called? Crackish...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Here’s their chart compared to Scientific Angler Mastery Grand Slam which I am currently using and loving other than reds spooking with the line in the air.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 72260
> So I have tried just about all of the clear floating lines out there and haven’t been completely happy with all of them.
> The Cortland was just to high maintenance and still was pretty bad at coiling. I liked the taper a lot though.
> The airflo has such a giant diameter you have to sacrifice some backing and is more opaque than clear, it also likes to knot up a bit when it’s cooler. I also liked the taper of this line. But it does fish a little on the heavy side as well.
> ...


Thanks for the review. Have you compared the clarity of the line to the Cortland Liquid Crystal Clear? I do love the taper of the LC Clear with the long rear taper, which is great for accurate line control and fly placement. I also and love how it shoots, once it's been prepped (stretched, dressed, etc with a decent stripping bucket. I've also had problems with all the clear lines in the past, including Monic and Cortland, until about 4yrs ago. But I'm always looking for something better.

I just looked on their site. It appears that they bumped the weight to a 1/2 size heavier than the affta chart, much like the Cortland Guide (which I don't care for the weight. The taper is also about the taper as a SA Mastery Saltwater.

I don't understand why they feel the need to go heavier. No everyone needs that, only more novice casters and anglers use to rods with a softer bend in them. But for us guys who like ultra fast rods and need to carry a bit of line for distance shooting, the heavier lines hinders the shoot. Hence the reason, I prefer true to weight lines for open water distance shooting. 

Yes, for the guys who need heavier lines like Smack and others who target reds near the boat with stiffer rods, I can see the need for a heavier line, to quickly load the line for short shots. But..... There is life beyond 30-40ft, ya know!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I used to use Monic back in the day when they had species specific clear lines and loved them. I'm curious how this new line works. In TB we need every advantage we can get. How would say a 7wt Airflo Ridge Short Tip compare to what size Monic grain weight?


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Here’s their chart compared to Scientific Angler Mastery Grand Slam which I am currently using and loving other than reds spooking with the line in the air. The Monic is the weight of the first 30’ and SA is the first 40’.
> 
> View attachment 72342
> 
> View attachment 72340


The SA chart and Monic both are based on 30’ numbers so it looks like the Monic grain weight is right in line with your current SA line so I would stay with an 8wt, personally.

Glad that pattern did well you for. I call it the Lach’s shrimp.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

@Shadowcast the airflo definitely has a heavier total grain weight for the whole head cause of the longer taper. From just casting the 12 wt airflo versus this line the airflo was heavier by a good bit. Airflo is horrible about publishing grain weights for lines. But again your trying to compare 51’ head airflo line with a 36’ Monic so not apples to apples.

@Backwater not sure on the clarity as I have sold off all my Liquid crystal lines. From my memory I would say it is close to the liquid crystal but I would say they edge in clarity goes to Monic, but it’s close.

I agree and wish the taper was a bit longer.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

the skyline plus looks very intriguing. a gsp core with clear coating..... looks like sweet little shooter. anyone ever used it? im interested into the clear as well.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I changed from Monic clear to Courtland Liquid crystal. Haven't used it yet. Cast great in the front yard


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Following, headed to the keys in a few weeks.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

I was about to pull the trigger on new lines. This is interesting although it looks like all are short belly lines.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Just looking, they also have a 15 ft clear floating tip line. Anyone used any of these lines built on their new monicore? I'm not familiar with Monic so not sure if the Monicore is truly new, or if it has been listed on their website like this for years.


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

What made you change? @permitchaser


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I've never tried the clear, floating for tarpon mainly because a lot of guys say it makes it difficult to see where your fly is and fish it to the poon so you can feed them.

Is that overblown or what?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Ed Lemmens said:


> What made you change? @permitchaser


Monic had too much memory


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> Monic had too much memory


Did you read this part? It’s not the same as the older stuff. We will see! 

This was from the original post...
“I had an older Monic that was pretty good but fought coiling some and it actually snapped in half while fighting a fish one day.”

I looked at Monic’s site the other day and saw they had come out with a new line that claimed to address the coiling issue. So I pulled the trigger.


----------



## R-Factor (Mar 30, 2018)

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 72260
> So I have tried just about all of the clear floating lines out there and haven’t been completely happy with all of them.
> The Cortland was just to high maintenance and still was pretty bad at coiling. I liked the taper a lot though.
> The airflo has such a giant diameter you have to sacrifice some backing and is more opaque than clear, it also likes to knot up a bit when it’s cooler. I also liked the taper of this line. But it does fish a little on the heavy side as well.
> ...


How is this new Monic Henley working out on the 12 weight? Are you fishing the floater or intermediate?


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

It’s the floating line. Weather was kinda bad this weekend but I got out for a little bit and threw it some more in some pretty nasty wind. Overall still like the line, they have done a great job in my opinion with the coiling of the line. In my opinion it has the least coiling issues(really none so far) of any of the clear floaters I have fished.

I’m looking forward to getting it out on a nice day to play with more. I’m pretty close to picking up another to put on either my 6wt or 9wt.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

What kind of rods do you have them on?


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Mainly sling echo prime 12wt, I have also thrown it on my backup rod Tfo bluewater 12.

I haven’t bought it for the other rods, until I get some more time on this one. I also liked the Cortland LQ at first till I got sick of the high maintenance and some of the coiling.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Wish they would make the henly clear in a more true to weight spec, especially for a tarpon line. That's been my only hesitation in pulling the trigger. Will be stringing up the phantom tip on my redfish rod soon.


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

Looking to purchase some to try for the beach snook. Would you guys go with the intermediate or floating in the henley clear?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Ed Lemmens said:


> Looking to purchase some to try for the beach snook. Would you guys go with the intermediate or floating in the henley clear?


I've always used a floater off the beach with full FC leader.


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

Do you use the same clear floating for the spooky reds in the skinny skinny @Shadowcast


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Ed Lemmens said:


> Do you use the same clear floating for the spooky reds in the skinny skinny @Shadowcast


You pretty much have to. When I used Monic back in the day, I would get eats on fish that I never thought I'd have a chance at. Then clients had a tough time tracking the fly. I've been trying to get by with a clear float tip, but now that the new Henley line is out, I'll be spooling that up on the 7 and 10. You need every advantage you can get here in TB.


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

You aren't kidding. Had a few players the weekend before last. Missed on a blind cast where i know fish are, 2 followed but they wouldn't commit and the others spooked off. @Shadowcast


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

Received a spool of the new Henley Phantom Tip in the mail today. Will report back once I have a chance to test it out.

Also... Their customer service has been great. This line was sent free of charge after the previous Phantom Tip on my 9wt had issues. The core separated from the outer coating near the welded loop. The line was about a year old. Probably used it 6 to 8 times. I offered to return it for evaluation and asked how much I owed him for the new Henley Phantom Tip. He said don't worry about it. No charge. That was Friday... new line in my mailbox Tuesday.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

texasag07 said:


> It’s the floating line. Weather was kinda bad this weekend but I got out for a little bit and threw it some more in some pretty nasty wind. Overall still like the line, they have done a great job in my opinion with the coiling of the line. In my opinion it has the least coiling issues(really none so far) of any of the clear floaters I have fished.
> 
> I’m looking forward to getting it out on a nice day to play with more. I’m pretty close to picking up another to put on either my 6wt or 9wt.


Have you cast/fished this line any more since your last post ? They say their lines are half a size up from AFFTA standards but their #11 weighs 380 grains which is equivalent to a #12 so its a full size up not just a half. I don't particularly care for oversize lines and I'm considering ordering a #11 Phantom to throw with a #12 weight rod. What are your thoughts from what you have experienced with your #12 ?


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

sidelock said:


> Have you cast/fished this line any more since your last post ? They say their lines are half a size up from AFFTA standards but their #11 weighs 380 grains which is equivalent to a #12 so its a full size up not just a half. I don't particularly care for oversize lines and I'm considering ordering a #11 Phantom to throw with a #12 weight rod. What are your thoughts from what you have experienced with your #12 ?


I have fished it a bit more with no issues still like it. If it had a 50’ taper I would be singing praises. I don’t look at line sizes on the box when I buy lines I look at the grain weight and buy a line with that grain weight. Most of my rods I have had for 3-8 years so I know what they like so I just get nearest to it as possible. I don’t like they post a range for it. I feel it’s in the heavier end of that window. 

Still casts good, and no coiling issues


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

My review.....I took it out the other night in Apollo Beach and was throwing it on my 7wt Echo EPR. It casts great.....no coiling or memory like in Monic lines of the past. I caught plenty of snook and didn't spook any of them with close quarter casts on the docks. Even had an epic battle with a 15# tarpon (4 jumps and the leader in the rod) before the hook pulled. I would say that the Monic Henley is a keeper. Which means I will have some lines for sale soon!


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

I ordered their Henley Phantom tip #11 and paired it with a TFO Exiom II 12 weight and like how it handles. Casts really good close in with the softer tip and roll casts a good distance effortlessly, no problem casting the entire 90'. No issues with coiling fishing it from a stripping bucket and I like the translucent green color of the running line. Jumped two giants with the combo but didn't manage to keep them on so the set up has some mojo now. I will be ordering another in #10 for the albie run in Harkers come fall.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Further update. During memorial day they ran a 30% off sale so I decided to pick up a line for my 6wt bvk. I actually feel this rod for me likes to be overlined a touch and I have liked it with 6 wt Rio outbound or 7wt SA bonefish. Comparing grain weight on the lines it likes and a few other lines that get the job done on this rod I went and looked at their chart and decided on the 6wt line for it(especially since my 12wt line seemed on the heavier side of monics published window.

I got the line and it is definitely way on the light side. It didn't have enough weight to get the job done. I then strung it up on a moderate to fast 5/6wt that lives in my truck and gets fished a lot with trout taper 5/6 wt lines. It is fishable but it almost not enough for this rod, but for $42 bucks I will just roll with it. So I'm a little put off by the variability of weights.

I have fished the 5wt prolly 6-8 times and caught slot reds, trout, bass, and panfish and it still is great at not coiling and shoots good.


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Forgot to reply until I saw Kevin post above. I used the Rio Direct Core this last trip to Holbox in 9 weight and it’s really good with very few coiling problems—especially when compared to the clear cortland I used at Cozumel. Pretty sure that’s going in the trash.


----------

